# ~* 3' Jumpers Critique *~



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

I can't see too much from either the photos or videos that scream at me, other than the fact that I LOVE your horse's jump. 
The first round was rough, but good for you for circling for control. Better to have a clear round where you stay on than to have a horse running around all bat-sh!t crazy. He looked like he stretched out more over the jumps too in the other courses (I saw all 3). The first one he had a few awkward jumps, which didn't seem to be anything you could have controlled anyway.
I'm sure others will have more to say, but it looks like he's a blast to ride! Keep it up!


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

I think the main two contributors to the roughness of the first trip was one, you tend to drop your shoulders at him at the base of the jumps, especially when you don't get a grat distance, and two, his pace is changing a lot, especially losing pace through turns then moving up a lot at the jumps. 

I looks like you got jumped loose at the jumps prior to the circles because when you got in deep, you dropped your shoulders and got ahead of him. Keep your shoulders back, keep your leg supporting and wait for him to jump up to you and those deep distances will go better. Additionally, you'll find less deep distances if you focus on keeping the same pace around the course. By the third course, especially at the end, you were keeping a much better, more forward pace. Since he didn't lose his canter through the turns, and he didn't then want to drag you to the jumps, you found them much better. You're better off keeping the same canter through the turn then half halting out of the turn to rebalance before the jump. 

He looks like a fun, honest guy! Good luck with him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am just cheering for you and you much improved 2nd 3rd rounds. You are such a tough lil trooper! I'd be thrilled to do half, no , a fourth as well.


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

You and Cowboy look fab! He has a wicked jump, maybe I won't post my crit after all, I don't think my fat cob would stand up to this...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't provide critique cuz you're way above my skill level. I do know a good test for determining if you are ready for the auto release. Jump while holding your reins with just your thumb and first fingers. It takes all ability to balance on the reins out of the equation. If you can jump like that, you are ready for the auto release.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Should mention that exercise is to be done in an auto release fashion, not crest.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

@SirComet -- Thank you very much. That was actually the first time he had jumped that day (It was a warm-up round, which is why I was allowed to take it twice. I hated jumping him that high as his first, but we got there a bit late, so we didn't really have options :c We warmed up on the flat well). Therefore, I wanted to take that course as easily as possible. It clearly didn't turn out that way, but I wasn't about to fly around the course like a bat out of he!! just to snag a ribbon. He is extremely fun to ride, and thank you for your lovely compliments! 

@KWPNowner -- Thank you very much for your input. My trainer did say that the main problem was me dropping my shoulders, which is a HUGE problem for me. Any tips on helping that? 
Okay, sit back, wait for him to jump, got it. Keep the pace *through* the turn. Okay, thank you very much. I will keep that in mind!

@Tiny -- Aw, such great compliments from such a great Forum-er! Thank you so much 

@Celeste -- Oh come on, you and Kai could totally rock that course! I can see it!

@Puck -- Thank you very much for the test, I will definitely try that and see where I'm at. Find it hard to believe that I am above your skill level though, you are simply a fabulous rider from what I've seen!

(Really crossing my fingers that Allison Finch and company find their way here to comment ...)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

xJumperx said:


> @Puck -- Thank you very much for the test, I will definitely try that and see where I'm at. Find it hard to believe that I am above your skill level though, you are simply a fabulous rider from what I've seen!


Thanks Jumperx, but you haven't seen my jumping!! I still can barely negotiate a 2'3" course. I'm one of those who knows tons, but can no necessarily do it.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I'm one of those who knows tons, but can no necessarily do it.


That's just like me! I know a ton, but for some reason, I can't get my body to work with my knowledge.

I think in the first round you were both tense. Your shoulder issues probably contributed to this. He was definitely rushy and all over the place. Is he like this all the time in the first round or was it just this particular show? He may need some lunging or some extra time in the warm-up ring before your class if he's routinely rushy and tense during the first class. The other two rounds looked like he really calmed down and started to get into a pace.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

@Corazon Lock -- That sounds about right, yeah, we were quite tight. He's usually never like this, but we've also rarely, if ever, just popped in before a show. We usually arrive the night before, school at the venue that night, then get up and school in the morning. Since we didn't get all that extra schooling time, I think he just wasn't quite ready yet. It was definitely a lesson learned, and thank you very much for pointing that out so that I could notice a cause to the issue


----------



## horseTraining (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello Jumper!

It looks to me like you really need to work on your balance. You get ahead of the motion and aren't always waiting for the horse to come up to you over the jump. Your position looks very typical north american "hunter" style. Riding frequently without stirrups will significantly improve that! Also try riding with one/no hands.

You could also use a lot more flatwork. Your horse is very much on the forehand and becomes flat, which also contributes to those messy distances. Work on collection on the flat, it will become a major lesson later on when you want to move up in jumping height and you need to derive power from the hind end.

Someone also mention your overall rhythm. Do you count your rhythm in your head while riding? It could really help you.

Another thing I've noticed is the constant struggle going on between the bit and your hands. Your horse shakes his head, pulls down on the reins, etc. He is in pain. Making sure your bit is soft and properly fits the your horse's palate would be a great start. If you can ride him bitless at home, even better. Really watch those hands because your horse is very sensitive about his mouth. Work on slowing him with weight aids, not half halts!

So overall my opinion is you & your horse really need to work on: rhythm, balance, suppleness and collection. Do you ever take dressage lessons?

I think your horse is very lovely, good confirmation and movement. I think you have a solid position over the jumps. Keep up the good work! I think if you work more on your flatwork, there is no reason why you can't move up to the 3'6/3'9, you both have the potential to do so.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

@horseTraining -- thank you SO much!! One of the best critiques I've had. I will definitely work on all of that. 

As for the bit, I was wondering if anyone could answer this. 
He is currently in a single jointed slow twist, D ring. We have tried him in a smooth snaffle of the same type, and he constantly pulls on it and leans on it, making it very hard for me to control him. When we move up to the slow twist, he exhibits the behavior you see here. 

What bits do you suggest I try? I have a full cheek, smooth French link that I could try out. Other than that, I don't have any more bits that would fit him. Suggestions? 
Do you also think he would benefit from a running martingale? I don't really want it, but my trainer suggested it. 

I definitely need some no-stirrup work :lol: 
We are currently working on collection in lessons. We do tons and tons of flatwork, I only jump for 30 minutes each week, out of the possible hours and hours that I ride per week. Any flatwork exercises you could suggest?

Thank you all very much!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Commenting on your previous post, have you ever tried a waterford bit? For all of the horses at out barn it has stopped the pulling because its very hard for the horses to lean against a bit that is as flexible as a waterford. For flatwork, do some exercises with poles on the ground. Begin with the regular striding, and then try to add and subtract strides to the line. This allows you to work on gaining control as well as working on your distances with a simple pole workout, which is not as strenuous or difficult as jumping. I would also work on just extending and then collecting all three gaits a bit more, which can aid in getting your distances as well as gaining more control while jumping. Good luck!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

@AlmondJoy -- thank you very much! I will try a Waterford, as I haven't before. Would directional work with cones do us good as well? Serpentines, circles, changes of direction, etc.?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Almond Joy said:


> For all of the horses at out barn it has stopped the pulling because its very hard for the horses to lean against a bit that is as flexible as a waterford.


Yep! I'm another one for the waterford. My guy started out literally laying on my hands. I jump in a waterford leverage, and i hack in a waterford D. The pulling, leaning, and out and out grabbing of the bit, has completely stopped.


----------

